# Consequenses of a Job change within 6 months of entry into UAE



## dannyboyle (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Guys

What would be the consequences of changing your job before completing 6 months in the Organisation
1. Will Reputed MNCs prefer such a canditate.
2. Will there be any ban for employment for 6 months because of Job Change. What if the Visa says that the Guys is a Engineer.
3. Can the visa be transferred


----------

